# Free Book promo with Bknights on Fiverr.... Results.



## Nebula (May 29, 2013)

Based on some of the results I'd seen on Kboards especially on this thread ->http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,184950.0.html, I booked a free book promo with Bknights on Fiverr, for my permafree novella . He/She/They  gave me a confirmation for June 2nd, and I have to say, I was impressed with the results. 
Here's an image showing the spike in free book sales during the promo.








The highlighted number is the number of free books purchased on the day of the promo. My ranking in the free store rose from about 2000 to 114. In any other genre but romance, that would have been enough to put my book at the top in it's category, but romance is slightly (a lot) more competitive than other categories, so I never managed higher than about 83 free in romance. 
Subsequent sales have been steady. I had a new release on May 14th, so I can't say for sure if the level of paid sales at the moment is due to the free promo or to the new release. 








The first spike above was on the day of the new release. The days after the promo don't show such a sharp spike, but I'm sure the free promo has had a hand in ensuring that the surge in sales due to the new release hasn't tapered off.

I'd totally recommend Bknights for a free promo. Response time is fast, the service is awesome, and you can't beat the price! I actually got the Kboards special, which is a discount you get when you tell them you're from Kboards, and I got better results from them than I did from another free book promotion site which charged me $15 for a spot on June 3rd, and never quite managed to match BKnights.

I'll just add that, if you really want to get into the top 100 free, I'll recommend combining Bknights with another promo on the same day.


----------



## Arrington Flynn (May 17, 2014)

That's fabulous. How much advance notice do you need?


----------



## Nebula (May 29, 2013)

I applied on May 31st if I remember correctly, so that was just two days. I didn't specify a date though, but I did say I wanted the feature as soon as possible.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm not sure if I told the board this or not, but I also had excellent success with Bknights on Fiverr.  It's one of the best Fiverr sellers on the site, and I will most definitely use them again.


----------



## Bob Stewart (Mar 19, 2014)

I did a Bknights promo for my mystery perma-free Kalorama Shakedown and got a lot fewer, more like 150 downloads. That's a pretty dramatic difference with the OP. I wonder if it's a partly a genre thing? This book got 24,000 downloads in a BookBub promo.

Still, Bknights is the best value I've gotten at Fivver, some on there seem to do almost nothing.


----------



## AnyaWrites (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for posting your results! I've been trying to decide what I should do on the promotion side and this was very helpful.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

My results weren't as dramatic either, but my genre is "speculative fantasy."

I would like to know though, what package did you purchase? There are so many.

http://www.fiverr.com/bknights


----------



## psolares (May 31, 2014)

I'll contact them as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## T.M. Blades (May 1, 2013)

I ran this promo recently too, but mine was for a "sample" and not a whole book so that may have been a turn off for some people. Plus, it was the first thing I've released. Still I was pretty happy with it, especially for $5.

I ended up with 244 downloads the day of the promo and 66 the next day too. I was flatline before the promo. I also accidentally sold two copies at the UK site, because I didn't realize the book was only free in the US.

Tabz


----------



## Bob Stewart (Mar 19, 2014)

I did two add-ons to the basic listing, so it was $15. 

I will promote market your FREE Kindle Book On My Site That Receives 3000 Visits A Day × 1 $5
+ I will Promote your book on our Facebook page which has over 4800 users. × 1 $5
+ I will Include your book in our daily newsletter that has over 2500 subscribers × 1 $5

My books are odd, kind of comic mysteries, so I accept they won't be as popular as many others (even assuming they were flawlessly written, which they aren't)  especially among younger readers. But if I look at downloads per $, for this same book, BookBub generated something like 130-150. In my experience, none of the others come within one order of magnitude of that. 

I guess it would be helpful if these promotion sites offered demographic information. But that might be a lot to ask for from someone charging $5-15.


----------



## Nebula (May 29, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> My results weren't as dramatic either, but my genre is "speculative fantasy."
> 
> I would like to know though, what package did you purchase? There are so many.
> 
> http://www.fiverr.com/bknights


I asked for the Kboards special, which includes a couple of the packages all for $5.


----------



## Nebula (May 29, 2013)

Bob Stewart said:


> I did two add-ons to the basic listing, so it was $15.
> 
> I will promote market your FREE Kindle Book On My Site That Receives 3000 Visits A Day × 1 $5
> + I will Promote your book on our Facebook page which has over 4800 users. × 1 $5
> ...


I think I read on one of the other threads that erotic romance is very popular with Bknight subscribers, I can't remember the thread. I don't think, apart from Amazon itself, that there's any promo site that has quite the reach that Bookbub has. Unfortunately, I've never been able to get them to list my books.


----------



## psolares (May 31, 2014)

Hi SGrey,

Would you recommend me setting up a free promo and then .99c?

Best

P


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got the kboards special and got triple my normal downloads for the permafree book and triple the sales for the rest of the series. I expect sales will continue to come in as the permafree book gets read.

I'll definitely use bknights again.


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Um, what is Bknights on Fiverr?


----------



## MikeDavidson (Oct 5, 2013)

Sherry_Soule said:


> Um, what is Bknights on Fiverr?


He gets results for perma free books for only $5

Here is his link: http://www.fiverr.com/bknights

I went from a couple hundred to thousand per day over night with him. Averaging 1k freebies on a couple books now one month after the add. That's about triple what I did before it.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

MikeDavidson said:


> He gets results for perma free books for only $5
> 
> Here is his link: http://www.fiverr.com/bknights
> 
> I went from a couple hundred to thousand per day over night with him. Averaging 1k freebies on a couple books now one month after the add. That's about triple what I did before it.


That's awesome! But which promo did you sign up for and did you list the book for free or just lower the price?


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

You can do different promos with them, depending on your needs.
If you're doing a Countdown deal or just running a sale, you'd do the paid Kindle book promotion. 
If you're using free days with KDP Select or if you have a permafree you want to just give a boost, you sign up for any of their free Kindle book promotions. If you mention you saw them on kboards OR if you're a repeat customer, they'll do all their promos (on their site, in their email newsletter, on their Facebook page, on the Twitter feed, and submitting the book to the fifteen best Kindle promotion sites) for just the $5.
What I like most about them is there is no review requirements, no submitting your book and waiting to see if they'll accept it... But they've gotten really popular in the past month or two. There's a lot of books in their email, but that's ok. I used to go through 4 pages worth of free books everyday on Kindle Buffet...


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Those are awesome results! I used BKnights recently to advertise my KU free days for both a YA Paranormal Mystery novel and a trilogy of children's novels and had dramatic results as well. BKnights is fantastic!


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

Inspired by all the comments on this thread, I just signed up for a Bknights promo gig for Part 1 in my serial. 
My very first official promo! (i.e., aside from me posting promos on FB and Twitter) 
KU enrollment period for Part 1 expires next Wednesday, and although I'm going to let it renew (KU has been good to this unknown author, so far;-) I wanted to make use of some free days before they expired, since they don't roll over and I'll be doing another promo when my sequel comes out in a month or so.

I sent him a question asking for the Kboarder special ;-p and now and where to get it. He didn't reply specifically about the Kboarder special but sent me a link, said 'just click here and order the gig"  -- so I did. Panicked when I saw that it was in progress and est delivery Sept 18th -- sent off another question -- he wrote back within the hour! to say don't worry, ignore those delivery times, we've got you schedule for Saturday Sept 12th. 

So, we'll see. I don't know how or where exactly the promo will show up, but I figure for $5 it's better than nothing, b/c my sales and borrows are really sluggish since late August. Can't hurt, might help, right? 

Fingers crossed! 
DMac


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

This has really given me the boost I need to buy a promo for my books next week!


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I've used Bknights a lot, but I always wonder, does it stand for:

B.K. Nights
B Knights
Book Nights


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just ran a select promo with them and had over 1K downloads which led to sales of the other two books in the trilogy. The third book was a new release that I ran a 99 cent promo on the week before.

I'm getting ready for another one with BKnights in October.



TromboneAl said:


> I've used Bknights a lot, but I always wonder, does it stand for:
> 
> B.K. Nights
> B Knights
> Book Nights


Me too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

This is really good to know. 

I did try them before and definitely recommend.


----------



## Penelope Redmont (Sep 10, 2015)

This is a silly question, I know... 

How do you find out when your "free" days happen in Select? I looked in the "KDP Select Info", and it just tells you when the current period of Select ends.

I'd love to do a promo for my free days if I can work out when they occur.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Penelope Redmont said:


> This is a silly question, I know...
> 
> How do you find out when your "free" days happen in Select? I looked in the "KDP Select Info", and it just tells you when the current period of Select ends.
> 
> I'd love to do a promo for my free days if I can work out when they occur.


You need to select them yourself. They don't automatically occur.

In your bookshelf, go to the book you want to set free and click on Promote and Advertise. 
In the 'Run a Price Promotion' section, select the Free Book Promotion item and then click the big shiny yellow button . 
Then select your dates, Save Changes and you're good to go!


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Penelope Redmont said:


> This is a silly question, I know...
> 
> How do you find out when your "free" days happen in Select? I looked in the "KDP Select Info", and it just tells you when the current period of Select ends.
> 
> I'd love to do a promo for my free days if I can work out when they occur.


Bookshelf
Click on book cover
Choose Promote and Advertise

Looks like this:


----------



## Penelope Redmont (Sep 10, 2015)

Excellent, that's easy enough -- thank you Bec, and Al.

I'm releasing a new title in a few days. It'll go into Select. Now I can organize a promo.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

I've used bknights multiple times. My books are difficult to promote because I write literary fiction, and I still get results!


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

Penelope Redmont said:


> Excellent, that's easy enough -- thank you Bec, and Al.
> 
> I'm releasing a new title in a few days. It'll go into Select. Now I can organize a promo.


 Just remember, if you're bumping up against the end of your KU enrollment period (I am) NOT to schedule a free promo on the last day of your KU enrollment. (That's Amazon's instructions, anyway -- I think it must confuse the system somehow.)

So far so good via my first free book promo! BKnights put it in their newsletter for today (Saturday 9/12) and it's up to almost 700 downloads and 775 in Kindle Free, and #4 (!) in my sub genre :-D

Hopefully this will show up in increased sales, we'll see! 
DMac


----------



## elanajohnson (Feb 1, 2016)

This might be a dumb question, but where is their FB page? How does one subscribe to the BKnights newsletter so you can see your feature? I bought one, and I have a lot of downloads today, but I don't know where to look to see my book. 

TIA!


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

elanajohnson said:


> I have a lot of downloads today, but I don't know where to look to see my book.


I check on his website, digitalbookspot.com.


----------

